# *Help* with Scroll Saw



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

I picked up a Detroit Electric 18" Scroll Saw at a garage sale today for $10. I was willing to take a chance, knowing nothing about scroll saws. So here are several photos of the saw and I am doing research today to find out about it and if I just bought junk or something usable. 

Any pointers from those who know about scroll saws would be appreciated at any level. If it means a trip to the trash, I'm ok with that, but it works when plugged in and turned on. It is heavy and solid. I would say 40 to 50 lbs.

The bellows is functioning but cracked. It has no blade, obviously, and needs some sort of screw at the bottom.

I love venturing into new territory. Did I find something usable? Is is worth repair? Is it a piece of junk? Any input is appreciated.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2011)

I think you got an absolute bargain and it looks like a simple repair. 
I say get a blade in there and make sure that the eccentric cam is ok. 
I'd guess that any machine that looks to be in fair condition as that one does, must be pretty good to have survived since 1988. Nice find!!


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

I'm having a hard time even finding parts for this thing. Any online sources for scroll saw parts?

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## hunter-27 (May 21, 2011)

He may not know anything about that specific machine but I would PM Jeff Powell (workinforwood) and ask.  He is a scroll saw king and might be able to help.


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

I did that right after posting! : )

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

Well, It looks to be so discontinued that there aren't even any parts for it. It was worth a try. I'll do a little more research, but it doesn't look good at this point.  It's too bad, too, because it looks and feels like a solid machine.  Maybe Jeff will give me a heads up when he has the chance.

Martin


----------



## workinforwood (May 21, 2011)

I don't know what that hole in the bottom arm is for. Looks like nothing to me.  although I am not an expert on actual types of scrollsaws, this looks to me to be a pin blade machine. I never saw one quite like this before. Normally there is a little holder for the pin blade to sit into, but this machine actually looks like the arms are also the holders..judging from the photo's and not having the machine in front of me. Here's how it works. There's a knob on the back, and that is your tension knob. Now I also see a quick tension bar on the top of the upper arm. This is a great feature..usually only expensive machines would give you this nice setup really. You will take that cam action quick tension bar and pull it towards you. Then you will slip blade into the bottom arm and the top arm. Pull back the quick arm. Reach to the knob at the far back and tighten or loosen it..basically, if you put in a blade, pull back first tension bar and blade snaps..you need to loosen knob on back. If you install the blade, pull back the tension and the blade is loose, you tighten knob on back. Too much tension is better than not enough.  You should not be able to reasonably push with your finger on the teeth of the blade and have it flex back more than 1/8". 

Keep in mind..this machine is not in front of me. That red box on the first arm might not be a quick tension bar..could just be some kinda worthless safety cover.  Regardless, the knob on back is your main tension. I can't see if you have speed control or not.  If it was mine, I'd ditch the hold down..I know some will say..Safety first..well I feel that hold down is more dangerous than not having it. It gets in your way and anything that is in your way for any tool is a hazard. You want to cut your finger off with this saw, you need to hold your finger with pressure on that blade for I bet a good 20 seconds..you man enough to take the pain that long? I have never had a cut from a scrollsaw that a simple bandaid didn't fix.

The worst thing about this saw is the pin feature. Pins are a weak point that can cause blades to break prematurely. Pins cost more to buy. Pins can't fit into tiny holes. 

You can buy a new bellows, lots of people have those, or you can just get an aquarium pump which will do an even better job of blowing dust off as you cut.

I like this guy to get parts from. He's like a johnycnc of the scrollsaw world. 
http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/

Good luck with the saw..it's a great value for a starter saw. Saws like mine have way more features and capabilities, but a saw like that you can do enough with to decide whether you should bother to upgrade or not.


----------



## Curly (May 21, 2011)

Since the saw is Asian made it would have siblings sold by other companies under their brand names. They would differ in paint, labelling, and minor parts like knobs etc., but would be in essence the same machines. If you look through the old offerings of other companies (Sears, Jet, Delta, etc.,) you may come across the parts you need, or ones close enough to modify to fit. 

Pete


----------



## boxerman (May 21, 2011)

Try e-bay.


----------



## Mike of the North (May 21, 2011)

the hole in the bottom arm is to hold a cover like on the top arm, the machine looks a lot like a Grizzly machine I had many years ago.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 21, 2011)

I second Pozsgai Designs for parts.

That is a pin end holder.  You can see the indent across the slot.

It looks solid to me.  If you want to get rid of it, I will be in your area next weekend and I am interested in it.


----------



## dangre (May 21, 2011)

Here's another one for sale down in your neck of the woods. Maybe you can talk him into taking 10 bucks for it. Parts is parts.
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/2394890364.html

Dan


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

Wow, $100.  I may try to figure this thing out, but I'm still unsure.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 23, 2011)

Check this site out.  Maybe send some pictures to Rick to see if he can help out.

http://www.scrollsaws.com/


----------

